# Schildläuse am Oleander



## samorai (7. Jan. 2014)

Hallo Gärtner!
Es geht um einen Creme-farbenden __ Oleander der seit ende November im Überwinterung's Quartier steht. Da er ein Teil der größeren Pflanzen ist, steht er mit einem roten Oleander, zwei Bananen, einer Phönix-Palme und zweier Zwergpalmen in meiner Werkstatt.
Die Lichtverhältnisse sind nicht gerade optimal (Nordseite), die Temperaturen schwanken zwischen 14 - 18 Grad. Diese Überwinterung's möglichkeit nutze ich schon an die 10 Jahre.
Gestern habe ich einen akuten Befall von Schildläusen und eventuellen Wollläusen fest gestellt.
Der Befall gilt aber nur den Creme-farbenden Oleander, keine Banane ist befallen( süsser Saft) und auch nicht der Rote Oleander der gleich daneben steht.Anhang anzeigen 127309
Hier der Befall !
mfg Ron!


----------



## Ls650tine (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hi Samorai, 
mein Olivenbaum hatte vor 3 Jahren auch Schildläuse im Winterquartier. Habe sie abgepuhlt und dann täglich kontrolliert. Seither war nichts mehr. 
Stell den Oleander am Besten separat. Die Wollläuse kannst auch so entfernen. Und zur Vorsorge, falls Du nicht alle findest, mit den üblichen Hausmittelchen einsprühen.

Drück die Daumen, daß sie nicht überspringen

LG, Tine


----------



## samorai (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

zum Kuckkuck!
Habe ne neue Kamera, bekomme aber nicht die Bilder so stark komprimiert. Hier der Befall.
 

mfg Ron!


----------



## samorai (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Der Oleander steht jetzt draussen. Seit Gestern habe ich ihn mit Bi58 gespritzt,weiteres Mittel währe wohl Fit oder Seifenlauge.
Aber warum ist der Befall nur auf den einen Oleander bzw. warum ist er nicht auf Pflanzen der selben Art übergesprungen?

mfg Ron!


----------



## Ls650tine (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Uuuuiiii, das sieht echt übel aus! Abpuhlen und dann mit Niktotinsud einsprühen und auch in die Erde gießen, damit das Gift über die Wurzeln aufgenommen wird, schadet der Pflanze nicht. Denke Spüliwasser hilft da nicht mehr. (mit BI58 und Fit kann ich nichts anfangen, bin nicht so mit Chemie unterwegs)

LG, Tine


----------



## Ls650tine (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hi, ich nochmal
laut I-net wirkt BI58 nur in der Wachstumsphase (März bis September)?!?! Probier es mit Nikotin

LG, Tine


----------



## samorai (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hallo Tine!
Danke erstmal, Niktotinsud kenne ich wieder nicht,aber ich mach mich mal schlau darüber.

Danke Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Spray von Lizetan nehmen, kriegst du auch gleichzeitig Spinnmilben mit weg.

Weiterhin die Lizetan Stäbchen in den Bodengrund.....Schildläuse sind duch den Schild zum Teil gut geschützt. Abpuhlen zuvor ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ls650tine (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

ok, aber Handschuhe anziehen und den Sprühnebel nicht einatmen!  ist nur für die Läuse gedacht!!!!


----------



## samorai (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Alles klar Ihr beiden, dann werde ich mal unter Vollschutz arbeiten
BI 58 ist so ähnlich, da wasch ich mir die Hände lieber dreimal nach der Anwendung.

mfg Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hallo Ron,
na dann viel Erfolg ! Dein Problem hatte ich auch mal, weil das Meerschweinchen mit im "Zimmer" war (und das durfte nicht frieren ). Das Schweinchen hat jetzt eine "Fußbodenheizung", und ich habe wieder so zwischen 5..10°C, das mögen die Läuse nicht mehr .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*



samorai schrieb:


> Aber warum ist der Befall nur auf den einen Oleander bzw. warum ist er nicht auf Pflanzen der selben Art übergesprungen?
> 
> mfg Ron!



Hi Ron,

gelbliche Oleander scheinen sehr viel empfindlicher zu sein wie die roten oder rosa Sorten. Sie sind deutlich schwachwüchsiger und deswegen wohl auch anfälliger für __ Parasiten (seh ich in Südfrankreich sehr oft am Straßenrand. Gelbe und weiße sind im späten Frühjahr sehr oft von Blattläusen übersät, während die starkwüchsigen rote oder rosa Sorten dazwischen frei sind

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Danke Frank, wieder etwas dazu gelernt.

Hi Tine, ja was denn nun Nikotin oder Niktotin, oder war es ein Schreib-Fehler.
Ich bin Raucher!:smoki   mit einen Nikotin-Cocktail- Sud hätte ich, bei einer Herstellung  gar keine Probleme!

R Kurzhals; Du meinst also der Raum ist zu warm?

mfg Ron!


----------



## Ls650tine (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hi Ron, 
also ans Werk: Eine ordentliche Hand voll Zigarettenkippen mit ca. 1 Liter kochendem Wasser ansetzen, 1 Tag stehen lassen, durchsieben, fertig. Da das Zeug stinkt wie ein voller Aschenbecher  die Prozedur eher draussen durchführen.  
LG, Tine


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hallo Ron,
leider bin ich kein Pflanzenexperte, aber wir haben schon seit über 10 Jahren einige Oleander. Daher weiß ich, dass die Oleander winterhart sind, und auch über mehrere Tage leichten Frost vertragen. Die Blattläuse halten bei tieferen Temperaturen vermutlich Winterruhe, daher mein Tipp. Da ich auch weiß, dass der Oleander zwar in den Subtropen, aber nicht mehr in den Tropen wächst , scheint er eine gewisse Ruhephase zu benötigen (z. B. im Gegensatz zu den Zitruspflanzen, die damit zwar klarkommen, aber so was eigentlich nicht brauchen).
Das waren die Gründe für meinen Tipp. Leider hilft für solche Dinge das I-Net nicht gerade . Dort findet man Ratschläge ohne Ende, aber nur wenig Hintergrund (und noch weniger verständlich erklärte Dinge ...).


----------



## samorai (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hallo Rolf!
Wir haben die Oleander auch um die 10 Jahre, aber einen derartigen Befall, noch nie gehabt.
Ich wußte das sie bis -5 Grad winterhart sind, aber das reize ich nicht aus.
Habe jetzt erstmal die Temperatur gesenkt und der befallene steht noch draußen.

Hi Tine!
Morgen gibt es "DINNER FÜR EINEN".:smoki
 

mfg Ron!


----------



## Ls650tine (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hi Ron,
drück die Daumen! Und entsorg die Reste, wenn Du nicht alles aufbrauchst.
Ist echt eine üble Brühe - vorallem für Kids - und sprüh nicht gegen den Wind ;-)
LG Tine


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hallo,
Bei mir waren auch Schildläuse und orangefarbene Läuse am Oleander (rotblühend). Da der Oleander schon recht groß war und ich es echt eklig fand, die Viecher abzupuhlen oder irgendein Giftzeug zu sprühen, habe ich ihn kurzerhand zurückgeschnitten. Es wurde auch immer schwieriger, so ein Riesenteil in den Keller ins Winterquartier zu bringen. Mal sehen, ob er im Sommer schon blüht.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

So Tine, gestern hab ich den Sud gekocht. Habe ihn abgekühlt und dann gespritzt und gegossen. Ich habe auch die Läuse mit Handschuhe entfernt.Dabei kam mir ein Trieb sehr "wabbelig", eben schlaff, gummiartig vor.Ich werde noch warten, aber eventuell ziehe ich auch einen Rückschnitt in betracht.
Nein ich rewediere mich, war eben noch mal draußen um zu schmoken, und noch mal alle Triebe kontrolliert, was soll ich sagen alles okay. Kein Trieb der mehr schwächelt, alles Roger.

Goldkäferchen, es gibt Sackkarren mit den kannst Du auch Treppen hoch und runter fahren, ist Rücken freundlich und ein zusammen binden jeweiliger Pflanzen bewirkt ein durch kommen bei engen Türen.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hi, Ron
Viel Glück mit deinem Oleander! :smoki
Hab' Lust, mal deine Pflanze im Sommer zu sehen, stell mal ein Bild rein, wenn's soweit ist.
Ich habe ausser Oleander auch noch diverse Engelstrompeten , die mit der Zeit auch ziemlich groß und ausladend wurden, die schneide ich auch regelmäßig vor dem Einwintern zurück. Geht prima und sie treiben immer wieder schön aus und blühen herrlich.
Sackkarre, Zusammenbinden usw. habe ich doch alles schon gemacht. Bei unserer engwinkligen Treppe kann'ste das vergessen, ist echt anstrengend, auch zu zweit!  Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hi,

dieses Jahr ist es scheinbar überall net so einfach mit "problemlosen" Überwinterung.

Mein 2,5m hohe Cordeline striata  mußte ich auf 1m zurückschneiden da letzte Woche innerhalb von 2 Tagen der gesamte Battschopf schwarz und der Stamm im obrigen drittel matschig wurde. Meine 4 Kaffeebüsche verlieren dieses Jahr wohl das gesamte Laub (hoffentlich treiben sie im Frühjahr neu aus.) Nicht nur die mediteranen Araceae treiben im "kalten" Keller schon wieder aus, 2 meiner Amorphophallus konjac haben schon 50cm weit die Blütenstände rausgeschoben und auch die letztjährigen Sämlinge von Paulownia catalpifolia, Paulownia elongata und Paulownia fortunai schieben "geile" Triebe

MfG Frank


----------



## nik (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hallo zusammen,

wieso nicht einfach ein systemisch wirkendes Mittel an die Wurzeln stöpseln? Von Neudorff gibt es sowas. Typischer Problemfall ist ja die zu warme Überwinterung. Das funktioniert super für Oleander, auch Datura. Die werden beide üblicherweise nicht verzehrt. Für zu erntende Zirangen und Ortronen bietet es sich allerdings nicht an. Auch im Wintergarten, der im Winter mit 12-14°C betrieben wird, können sich Läuse zum allgemeinen Problem entwickeln. Wenn sich da was andeutet, wird gestöpselt und gut ist.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hallo, Nik,
Habe auch einige Fuchsien im Winterquartier, da zeigen sich auch die Läuschen.
Was meinst Du mit "stöpseln"? :?
Hab' eben Dein Album durchgeguckt. Schönen Garten hast Du! Kompliment! Tolle Rosen!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schildläuse am  Oleander*

Hallo Goldkäferchen!
Da wird es nicht bei einem Sommer Foto bleiben, weil die ganze Geschichte schon viel früher anfängt, wie in anderen Gärten auch.Ich habe es auch etwas gestaffelt; da gibt es zum Beispiel ein Rosenbeet,ein Rhoddodendrenbeet und Irisbeet. An schmaleren Ecken wachsen __ Lilien. Zwischen den Beeten sind __ Pfingstrosen als Auflockerung gepflanzt worden. Also blüht es immer in irgend einer Ecke. Dann gibt es noch verschiedene Gräser die ihren Reiz im Herbst versprühen. Plus ein paar Bananen und Palmen die den Teich etwas auf peppen, sprich Deko sind .Nur Engelstrompeten gibt es leider nicht, aber die kann ich mir wo anders an sehen.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Ls650tine (21. Mai 2014)

Hi Ron, 
was macht dein __ Oleander, hat es gewirkt?
Ich setz die "Brühe" gerade am meinem __ Hibiskus ein und hoffe er überlebt den Läuse-Ansturm.

LG, Tine


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2014)

Danke, der Nachfrage!
Er hat es überlebt,auch wenn er noch einige Blätter abwirft oder abfallen, ein bisschen kahl vielleicht.
Wenn Dein __ Hibiskus Läuse hat gibt es auch die Möglichkeit Brennnessel-Jauche einzusetzen, die wachsen jetzt, ist ja kein Winter mehr.

Gruß Ron !


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2014)

Kann man die Brühe auch bei Orchideen (Phalaenopsis) anwenden?
Eine meiner Orchideen ist voll von den Schildläusen 

Mandy


----------



## Ls650tine (22. Mai 2014)

Hi Mandy
ich kenn mich mit Orchideen nicht aus, aber schau mal ins Orchideen-Forum, Beitrag von Frank T, falls Du da nicht angemeldet bist, bekommst den Beitrag auch über g***le "nikotintherapie orchideen frank t"
LG, Tine


----------

